# Cast Red Elm Burl Graduate



## Cody Killgore (Jul 13, 2014)

Found an hour to go turn a pen this weekend. Here it is. This is some red elm burl that I cast with some dark red alumilite resin. 

http://i.Rule #2/LKkiRnH.jpg?1

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 13, 2014)

@Cody Killgore 
That's a great looking pen. That's a sweet blank you made there.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks like a nice pen Cody.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 14, 2014)

You have a good eye for matching resin colors with wood Cody. That is a sweet blank and an awesome pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 14, 2014)

Awesome Cody! You cast too? Seems you do it all!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2014)

That one landed in the upper deck. Very nice Cody.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks great from here.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone! It is actually one of my favorites so far, if not my favorite. Time to do some more casting with this stuff.



barry richardson said:


> Awesome Cody! You cast too? Seems you do it all!



It really came about because I started cutting up some burls and ended up with tons of cutoffs. I hated seeing them end up in the trash and decided to buy a pressure pot and start casting. I do like picking up things (hobbies) that I can finish something in an hour or so. I can turn a pen in an hour and be done. Same with casting. With knifemaking, it is a drawn-out process that I need to do in batches so it ends up taking a while to see a finished product. It's relaxing to go make something real quick from time-to-time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2014)

I used to cast everyday when I lived on the coast.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 14, 2014)

Incredible. Great color and fit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 14, 2014)

That blank and pen are stunning, Cody! Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 14, 2014)

really nice Cody! This weekend I am gonna turn that blank you sent me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

